# Legoland adds new adventures



## Cathyb (Jan 11, 2008)

Article in local paper:

1.  Sea Life Aquarium in summer this year
2.  Lost Kingdom Adventure -- indoor, interactive ride where guests climb into Jeeps and journey to 1920s Egypt to defeat Sam Sinister
3.  Cargo Ace where children become pilots
4.  Beetle Bounce -- guests are launched 15 feet to Lego towers
5.  Pharoah's Revenge 

Claims more than 1.6 million visited in 2007!

Come visit my town and enjoy! If you come in March or April you can also see the Flower Fields in bloom


----------



## kapear (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks , The kids and I are coming to CA in March. My girlfriend and I are trying to figue out waht to do with the kids. Disney was a consideration but the passes are blacked out when we're there. Legoland might work. We went a lot when we lived there but haven't been in at least 5 byears. How much is there for older (9 and 11) kids? I know the 5 year old woukd love it. I would love to see the flower fields again. We went 12 years ago when I was pregnant with #1.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2008)

kapear:  You probably should 'google' Legoland for the prices.  They change them every so often and I don't want to give you wrong info.  I do know you get discounts if you are a member of AAA.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2008)

We're heading down to Welk mid-March with my almost 4 y.o. and 9 m.o.  My toddler loved Legoland when we visited March 2005 even though he couldn't ride most of the rides.  It was a joy to see all the lego stuff.  I know he'll have a great time this time.  

Both times (last trip and this upcoming trip) I bought tickets off eBay.  Last time I bought two general admission tickets from someone who received free passes as a member and this time I bought (just received today) a 2 for 1 coupon that the seller received from kids' summer library reading promotion (read X books and get Legoland 2 for 1 coupon).  I think for each trip my average cost of one adult ticket comes to roughly 50% off.  There are lots of sellers on eBay -- just go for ones with good feedback and watch those expiration dates.  For an idea of regular discounts available for Legoland, see this page at Mousesavers.com.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2008)

Cathy, will the Carlsbad flower fields be in bloom by mid-March?  (We'll be there from March 15 to the 21.)


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 16, 2008)

Hisorically they should be in full bloom   However the last three years our weather has been screwy.  I see the fields planted now and I will stick my neck out and say you will have 90% full color.  They do the fields in stages, starting at one end, then weeks later they plant seeds next to it, etc.


----------



## JohnnyO (Feb 13, 2008)

They have targeted March 1st 2008.....you should be ok for partial coverage toward the North end.  They usually bloom in stages North to South.

You can get updates here:

http://visit.theflowerfields.com/


And other Carlsbad links here:

Carlsbad Info and Links



Amy said:


> Cathy, will the Carlsbad flower fields be in bloom by mid-March?  (We'll be there from March 15 to the 21.)


----------



## JohnnyO (Feb 13, 2008)

With all the new attractions your kids should love it.  My 10 yr old daughter and 5 yr old son love the place.

Legoland expansion articles






kapear said:


> Thanks , The kids and I are coming to CA in March. My girlfriend and I are trying to figue out waht to do with the kids. Disney was a consideration but the passes are blacked out when we're there. Legoland might work. We went a lot when we lived there but haven't been in at least 5 byears. How much is there for older (9 and 11) kids? I know the 5 year old woukd love it. I would love to see the flower fields again. We went 12 years ago when I was pregnant with #1.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 24, 2008)

Amy:  Perfect timing -- as long as the weather behaves, March and April are the best blooming months for those flowers!  Sorry for the long delay -- we just last night returned from St. Maarten in the Caribbean 

Whoops, looks like I answered this one before we left -- sorry


----------



## lprstn (Feb 24, 2008)

When you go take plenty of hand sanitizer, as the last time we left we all got "pink eye" which ruined 3 days of our trip   as you have to be on medicine for 24 hours before you are no longer contagious.  With 4 kids I should have known better.  Now I carry it in my purse and squeeze everyone's hands after each ride.  Its worked now for the last 2 years....


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 24, 2008)

We went to Legoland a few years ago. To be honest, I was not really looking forward to it, but my son was. I guess he was about 7 at the time. But I was suprised that I enjoyed it too.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, Legoland is not only fun for the young ones, but very educational.  Our grandsons did the 'drive a car' thing.  They had to take a driving ' course' teaching them about stopping at red lights, etc. and then actually drove cars that were not attached somehow to the ground.  Now Legoland has added a few more rides for the 'older' kids.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Good Ages for Legoland*

What is the good age range for Legoland?  Is 6 & 8 good?   What about 12 & 14 (to old)?


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 26, 2008)

Younger ones, definitely; older ones will be bored IMHO.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 26, 2008)

*When you go take plenty of hand sanitizer*

Great, I wouldn't have thought of that, will make a trip to SAMS CLUB before the trip.


----------



## Garnet (Feb 27, 2008)

*Separate Ticket or same Ticket??*

We love the San Diego area.  We purchased a Legoland Ambassador Membership for one of my kids (he gets in free for life to Legoland parks, plus 4 free tickets each year).  This was a great deal for us-----but...does anyone know if we can get into the other park also???  Do we need separate tickets?


----------



## Garnet (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ans. own question*

Decided my question was one of those silly questions I could answer myself...  here is info from Legoland  (copied from Ambassador pass section)

# Unlimited lifetime admission to all LEGOLAND Parks worldwide
# An exclusive annual session with a LEGO Master Builder (see dates below)
# Total of FOUR FREE one-day guest Passes annually for life (first four issued at time of signup which includes).


But---I guess one kid gets in free---what about us on "his" (he is 5 yr old) free tickets?  Still not sure?

If anyone knows great-if not-we'll see...


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 27, 2008)

What does it cost for this membership?


----------



## blr666 (Feb 27, 2008)

$2000 for Ambassador.


----------



## Garnet (Feb 28, 2008)

*Wow---used to be $1,000!*

Yikes!  Glad we purchased when we did.  I remember really wanting to get one at $1k and having to wait until we were there...I was afraid they might raise the price.  I had no idea they were going to double it.


----------

